# john deere plastic impeller



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

ive been doing some reading on the john deere snow blowers for garden tractors. they been putting them on for a couple of years. so far so good. how soon will they start with walk behinds. whats your thoughts on this? gayland


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The last walk-behind John Deere snowblowers were made in 2011.
the line has been dropped..
Briggs & Stratton took over the JD walk-behind snowblower "name" in 2005, and they dropped the line in 2011. There are no plans to revive it.
JD dealers are now selling Honda snowblowers instead.

And plastic impellers is always a horrible idea..I cant imagine JD would even consider it! If they are, its a terrible decision..but its all about cutting costs these days..

Scot


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

there was quite a dicusion on the jd garden tractor forum. I would say it will be soon this will happen on the walk behind.gayland


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some cheaper ones already do. I remember seeing a youtube video and someone said they put an impeller kit on a plastic impeller and it has held up for a couple years. It might have been sixtyfiveford. I wouldn't want plastic for mine though.


----------

